# Mini Donkey Cut



## Terry Miller (Jan 5, 2016)

I just brought home our first miniature donkey last night and when I put him in the pasture he freaked out and ran straight into a fence. (The property next door has 5 little Pekingese dogs and they spooked the poor little guy plus he just spent an hour in the back of a pickup in a dog carrier.)

He scraped his nose, which bled a bit but when cleaned out didn't look bad. However he has a gash about an inch long over his left eyebrow. His eye is fine but it's a pretty deep cut. 

I washed it clean with warm water and caked on TRI-Care by Farnam (Benzocaine 1.5% & Salcylc Acid 1.6%). This morning his nose looks ok and his cut doesn't look swollen or worse and the salve is still coating and protecting it. 

Any advice? Should I get vet to come out or is there something specific I should watch out for?

He is 6 months old and had been handled initially by his previous owner but had the just been pastured and with a his momma and another jenny and got skittish.  However, I spent time walking him on a lead (some a little forced to get him into the stable for the night) and he is already following me around the pasture and did not object one bit to my medicating his wounds.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 5, 2016)

It's good that he's handled. Donkeys are very tough, he might be okay. Do you have a picture of the wound? Can you get one? I'd be leery of his eye getting infected.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2016)

Sounds like you have done all the right things.


----------



## Terry Miller (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Terry Miller (Jan 5, 2016)

I just learned that the hardest part about owning a donkey is getting him to stand still so you can take a picture of a specific spot on his body… 

 It's hard to see what the actual wond looks like since I have the medicated salve in it… I am also contacting his previous owner to see if he has had his tetanus shot or if he needs one.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 5, 2016)

In that area it can't be extremely deep as there is little flesh between skin & skull.  So long as it is kept clean it should heal nicely.  Tetanus should be checked upon, as you are doing.  Even if he has not had his, if mom did he should have some immunity and you can watch closely as you are doing.   Of course, he will need own vaccines at appropriate age.

Donkeys often get a bad rap as being "stubborn" when in reality they are simply overly cautious.   So, work calmly and slowly with him and he will trust you, do as you ask and be such a love!!  If he has not been castrated, you might want to consider this.

One more thing, they have a memory that will come close to an elephant.   They are really lovely animals to own.   Had about 25 in my old breeding herd.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 5, 2016)

First, congrats on your new mini donkey! and Greetings from the front range in Colorado!    I concur with the others... he should heal nicely with no vet needed, and you've done the right things to this point.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 5, 2016)

Congrats on your new donkey!  Sorry to hear about his injury, but at least he didn't injure the eye, or something worse like a tendon or anything.

Ditto what the others have said, looks like you did well.  Check into the tetanus - if he hasn't had his shots, he'll need the tetanus *antitoxin* for immediate (but temporary) protection, then a couple weeks later, the tetanus *toxoid* for lasting protection (then give annually).


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 5, 2016)

Ditto to what everyone else said. Looks like you've done a wonderful job packing it with salve. Welcome to the world of donkeys!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 5, 2016)

sorry he got hurt on his first night home.  like the others have said it looks like it is going to heal ok.  just keep an eye on it and if it starts to swell or drain might want to have it looked at.  and ditto on the rabies and double ditto on having him neutered as quick as you can.  to many hormones are not a good thing as they get older.
oh, and he looks like a real cutie.


----------

